# some Manitoba ponies



## Minimor (Jun 25, 2011)

These photos are from our Manitoba Summer Fair show in Brandon June 8th.

First is our new mare, Michigan’s Ray of Hope. She’s really a Modern Pleasure mare but I entered her in Classic, where she got Grand Champion mare. This photo was taken in the Supreme Champion class, so my friend Mary Ann was showing her for me while I handled my yearling colt.







Next is Cody, our yearling colt—Plattes Wildfyre Bay—he got the Grand for Classic Stallions and then won the Supreme Champion class too. We really like this little boy, and he sure got lots of compliments at the show.






This is our 2 year old gelding, Q (Plattes Unquestionable)—admittedly he is a little too chubby but we like him anyway.










I also showed my pinto mare Fox’s Sweet Jewell, and my new 2 year old colt, Plattes Unconventional (Venture) but the photographer didn’t get any shots of them. He will be at our July show so I hope he can get a couple good photos of them then.

Photography by Sandy Black, Brandon Manitoba


----------



## Leeana (Jun 25, 2011)

Hope looks good......!!!

(ps got your email a couple days ago, just been crazy busy and at the area II show right now)


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 29, 2011)

All of your horses are very nice. Especially like the yearling colt. Congratulations


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 30, 2011)

I try to avoid these pony threads in case i become too tempted to add one (or 2) to my herd lol. BUT ... since I popped in to have a look - Nice looking group, that mare is lovely, what a shine, very nice. Congratulations on taking the Grand Champion mare award, looks very deserved.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you!

Reignmaker--you should try one. Just one to start with--and see if you can resist becoming hooked on them!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 9, 2011)

Holly, are you an enabler too? LOL You have a beautiful group. I think I am becoming quite fond of Cody.  Something about that face. <3 Can't wait to see more pictures from your next show. Must be comin up soon. Our Classic show is next weekend. Can't wait. Had my little break now back at it.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 9, 2011)

Enabler? Me?



Nooo, not me!

We are quite fond of Cody too, and you still can't have him, not even for a little while!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL Some enabler you are!!! Please??? Pretty Please????

Mary Ann looks good out there. Did you get to her too....is she a pony convert??? LOL If she is changing over I have a special home for Bobby. She can bring him to Nationals for me.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 9, 2011)

Perhaps I could try and raise a little Cody for you another year....Cody wouldn't mind trying that next year!

Ssshhhhh, she isn't a convert yet, but we're working on that. Not so much a pony convert, just trying to get a couple ponies to infiltrate her herd.





Somehow I'm thinking you'll have no better luck getting Bobby from her than you will with getting Cody from me!


----------

